# Moving to Markham Ontario



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Hi Guys 

I have been offered a job in Markham Ontario GTA. 
I was wondering has anyone on the forum moved here and can you tell me a bit about about Markham? I will be moving there myself in Oct. 





Thanks for the replys


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's very Chinese. ;-) There are Chinese plazza's/shopping centers, and shops without even a word of English.
Richmond Hill is nice to live. Or Newmarket.
What's your budget?


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

Round 400 -500 dollars per month in rent.
-Is there much of a social life there, bars night clubs that sort of thing?
-How long to Toronto by train?
- Is it a safe part of Toronto?
- Is there much of a Irish community there?




Thanks for reply


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's a real suburban town, and as far as I am aware of, not a lot of nigh clubs or so. 
I tried google, but than I find night clubs in North York, Richmond Hill, Toronto,...

Max. 500/month isn't a lot, being so close to Toronto. You can probably rent someones basement appartment. 
With that budget, maybe you want to look a little bit further away. Although that might not have a positive influence on the presence of night clubs? And google learns me that even in Newmarket you only have a room or a basement for that amount...: Newmarket Apartments for Rent: Search Apartment Rentals and Houses in Newmarket

Markham is safe, but it's not a part of Toronto. It's about 40km away from Toronto. North York is closer to Toronto. 

On weekdays, there are a couple of Go Trains to downtown Toronto:
between 5.30-8am there are 5 trains 
and from Toronto to Markham there are 6 trains between 15.15 - 18.30u)
Takes about 40 minutes.
Rest of the day/evening + weekends = busses. In theory, that drive is about 40 minutes too. In reality, I always have to wait for my friend, sometimes 5 minutes, sometimes even 20 minutes! 

Where exactly in Markham will your job be? 
Will you have your own car, or do you rely on public transporation?


----------



## Pat111 (Jun 23, 2012)

I will be working in the construction industry and will be site based. I am waiting for my employer to send me the exact location of the site so i can figure out where to live. 
Yes i will be relaying on public transport.
What's nort york like, perhaps i could live there, would be close to Toronto city centre and close enough to work. From some research I have read that there are some bad area's in North York? I will be starting at 7am so i need to live somewhere relatively close to work


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

I don't know people in North York, don't know the neighbourhoods.

If you have to travel from site to site / if you are not working (downtown) Toronto (Go Train + metro/streetcart), I have no idea if you can succeed without a car...

Hope others can shed a light on this...


----------

